# Bad hair day undercoat question



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

When Grim gets wet, his undercoat actually curls/kinks up and his coat stands off his body - as he dries it all straightens back out and the coat lays flat again. But unti then is forces the topcoat to stand up and reduces the water repellency of the coat.

His top coat is harsher and more wiry than other GSDs I have had. He does great in brambles.

This is more than your typical GSD "fluffiness" after a bath. I stripped out some undercoat yesterday after the bath [I rarely bathe him but we were training at a construction site yesterday and I am not going to fault a dog for finding a big puddle of red mud and getting cool in it! The back of my truck is another story and this kind of thing is why he rides in the truck and not the cab









The good thing was he dried before I got to clean him up and most [almost all] of the dirt fell off - very little washed off. I think I could have just brushed it out.

Just wondering if anyone has seen that happen and genetic comments on it?


----------

